# Compilation Loop?



## Desreguard (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey all, can a program thats compiling get caught in a loop?
Im trying to install Ktorrent from source and its taking forever, I swear I have seen the same License Agreement go by like 10 times. Has anyone else installed Ktorrent before?


----------



## Oxyd (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, many people have compiled Ktorrent, me included.

I would guess that you don't have any part of KDE installed yet, right? Ktorrent is going to compile those parts of KDE that it depends on. That'll take some time, especially if you're on a slow machine. Also all KDE ports display the same license text, AFAIK, which would explain why you're seeing it for the tenth time already.

Oh, wow -- look at all those dependencies!
	
	



```
[starlight] ~ > pkg_info -rx ktorrent | awk '/^Dependency:/ { print $2 }' | sort -u
ImageMagick-6.7.0.10_1
ORBit2-2.14.19
OpenEXR-1.6.1_3
aalib-1.4.r5_6
akonadi-1.6.0
apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12
aspell-0.60.6.1
atk-2.0.1
attica-0.2.80,1
avahi-app-0.6.29
bash-4.1.10
bitstream-vera-1.10_5
boost-libs-1.45.0_1
ca_root_nss-3.12.9
cagibi-0.1.1
cairo-1.10.2_2,1
cdparanoia-3.9.8_9
chmlib-0.40
cln-1.3.2
clucene-0.9.21
compositeproto-0.4.2
consolekit-0.4.3
cups-client-1.4.6
cups-image-1.4.6
curl-7.21.3_2
cyrus-sasl-2.1.23_3
damageproto-1.2.1
db41-4.1.25_4
db42-4.2.52_5
dbus-1.4.6
dbus-glib-0.88
dconf-0.5.1_3
djvulibre-nox11-3.5.24
dmidecode-2.11
docbook-1.4
docbook-4.1_4
docbook-4.2
docbook-4.3
docbook-4.4_2
docbook-4.5_2
docbook-5.0_1
docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
docbook-xml-4.2_1
docbook-xml-4.3
docbook-xml-4.4_1
docbook-xml-4.5
docbook-xsl-1.75.2_1
dri2proto-2.3
e2fsprogs-libuuid-1.41.14
ebook-tools-0.2.1_1
eggdbus-0.6_1
enchant-1.6.0
encodings-1.0.4,1
exiv2-0.21.1,1
expat-2.0.1_1
faad2-2.7_3,1
ffmpeg-0.7.1_4,1
fftw3-3.2.2_1
fixesproto-4.1.2
flac-1.2.1_2
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3
font-util-1.2.0
fontconfig-2.8.0_1,1
freetype2-2.4.4
fribidi-0.19.2_1
gamin-0.1.10_4
gconf2-2.32.0_2
gdbm-1.8.3_3
gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5
gettext-0.18.1.1
ghostscript9-9.02_4
gio-fam-backend-2.28.8
glib-2.28.8
gmp-5.0.2
gnome_subr-1.0
gnomehier-2.3_12
gnupg-2.0.18
gnutls-2.12.7_2
gobject-introspection-0.10.8
gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1
gpgme-1.3.1
gpsd-2.96
grantlee-0.1.8
gsfonts-8.11_5
gstreamer-0.10.35
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.35,3
gtk-2.24.5_1
gtk-engines2-2.20.2
gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.5
hal-0.5.14_17
hicolor-icon-theme-0.12
hunspell-1.3.2
hupnp-0.7.0
iceauth-1.0.4
icu-4.8.1
ilmbase-1.0.1_1
inputproto-2.0.1
iso-codes-3.25
iso8879-1986_2
jasper-1.900.1_9
jbig2dec-0.11
jbigkit-1.6
jpeg-8_3
kbproto-1.0.5
kde4-icons-oxygen-4.6.5
kde4-shared-mime-info-1.1
kde4-xdg-env-1.0
kdebase-4.6.5
kdebase-runtime-4.6.5
kdebase-workspace-4.6.5
kdebindings-smoke-4.6.5
kdegraphics-4.6.5
kdehier4-1.0.9
kdelibs-4.6.5
kdepimlibs-4.6.5_1
kdesdk-4.6.5_1
ksysguardd-4.6.5
lcms-1.19_1,1
libGL-7.4.4
libGLU-7.4.4
libICE-1.0.7,1
libIDL-0.8.14_1
libSM-1.1.1_3,1
libX11-1.3.6,1
libXScrnSaver-1.2.1
libXau-1.0.6
libXaw-1.0.8,1
libXcomposite-0.4.3,1
libXcursor-1.1.11
libXdamage-1.1.3
libXdmcp-1.0.3
libXext-1.1.2,1
libXfixes-4.0.4
libXft-2.1.14
libXi-1.3.2,1
libXinerama-1.1,1
libXmu-1.1.0,1
libXp-1.0.0,1
libXpm-3.5.7
libXrandr-1.3.0
libXrender-0.9.5
libXt-1.0.9
libXtst-1.1.0
libXv-1.0.5,1
libXxf86vm-1.1.0
libart_lgpl-2.3.21,1
libassuan-2.0.2
libcddb-1.3.2_1
libcdio-0.82_2
libcheck-0.9.8
libcroco-0.6.2_1
libdaemon-0.14
libdbusmenu-qt-0.8.0
libdca-0.0.5
libdmtx-0.7.4
libdrm-2.4.12_1
libdvdcss-1.2.10_1
libdvdread-4.1.4.r1219
libexecinfo-1.1_3
libexif-0.6.20
libfame-0.9.1_3
libffi-3.0.9
libfontenc-1.1.0
libfpx-1.2.0.12_1
libgcrypt-1.5.0
libgee-0.6.1
libglut-7.4.4
libgpg-error-1.10
libgphoto2-2.4.11
libgsf-1.14.21
libical-0.44
libiconv-1.13.1_1
libidn-1.22
libiodbc-3.52.7
libksba-1.2.0
libktorrent-1.1.1
liblqr-1-0.4.1_2
libltdl-2.4
libmad-0.15.1b_2
libmng-1.0.10_2
libmodplug-0.8.8.1
libogg-1.2.2,4
libpaper-1.1.24
libpci-3.1.7_2
libpthread-stubs-0.3_3
libqalculate-0.9.7_1
librsvg2-2.34.0_1
libspectre-0.2.6
libssh-0.4.8_1
libtheora-1.1.1_2
libungif-4.1.4_5
libutempter-1.1.5_1
libvdpau-0.4.1_1
libvolume_id-0.81.1
libvorbis-1.3.2,3
libvpx-0.9.6
libxcb-1.7
libxine-1.1.19_6
libxkbfile-1.0.6
libxklavier-5.0,1
libxml2-2.7.8_1
libxslt-1.1.26_3
libzip-0.10
mDNSResponder-320.5
mkfontdir-1.0.6
mkfontscale-1.0.8
mysql-client-5.5.14
mysql-server-5.5.14
neon29-0.29.6_2
nepomukcontroller-0.2
nettle-2.2
opencv-core-2.3.0
openjpeg-1.3_2
openldap-client-2.4.26
openslp-1.2.1_3
orc-0.4.14_1
pango-1.28.4
pciids-20110714
pcre-8.12
perl-5.12.4_1
phonon-4.5.0
phonon-gstreamer-4.5.1
pixman-0.22.0
pkg-config-0.25_1
plasma-scriptengine-python-4.6.5
plasma-scriptengine-ruby-4.6.5
png-1.4.8
policykit-0.9_6
polkit-0.99
polkit-kde-0.99.0
polkit-qt-0.99.0
poppler-0.14.5
poppler-data-0.4.4
poppler-qt4-0.14.5
popt-1.16
printproto-1.0.4
pth-2.0.7
py27-dbus-0.83.2
py27-kdebindings-kde-4.6.5
py27-qt4-core-4.8.3,1
py27-qt4-dbus-4.8.3,1
py27-qt4-declarative-4.8.3
py27-qt4-gui-4.8.3,1
py27-qt4-network-4.8.3,1
py27-qt4-phonon-4.8.3
py27-qt4-svg-4.8.3,1
py27-qt4-webkit-4.8.3
py27-qt4-xml-4.8.3,1
py27-sip-4.12.1,1
python27-2.7.2_1
qca-2.0.3
qimageblitz-0.0.6
qscintilla2-2.4.6,1
qt4-assistant-4.7.3
qt4-clucene-4.7.3
qt4-corelib-4.7.3
qt4-dbus-4.7.3
qt4-declarative-4.7.3
qt4-designer-4.7.3
qt4-doc-4.7.3
qt4-gui-4.7.3
qt4-help-4.7.3
qt4-iconengines-4.7.3
qt4-imageformats-4.7.3
qt4-inputmethods-4.7.3
qt4-makeqpf-4.7.3
qt4-multimedia-4.7.3
qt4-mysql-plugin-4.7.3
qt4-network-4.7.3
qt4-opengl-4.7.3
qt4-pixeltool-4.7.3
qt4-qdbusviewer-4.7.3
qt4-qt3support-4.7.3
qt4-qtestlib-4.7.3
qt4-script-4.7.3
qt4-scripttools-4.7.3
qt4-sql-4.7.3
qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.7.3
qt4-svg-4.7.3
qt4-webkit-4.7.3
qt4-xml-4.7.3
qt4-xmlpatterns-4.7.3
qwt-5.2.1_1
randrproto-1.3.2
raptor-1.4.21
rasqal-0.9.20
recordproto-1.14
redland-1.0.12
renderproto-0.11
rgb-1.0.4
ruby-1.8.7.352,1
ruby18-kdebindings-4.6.5
samba34-libsmbclient-3.4.14
sane-backends-1.0.22
schroedinger-1.0.10
scrnsaverproto-1.2.0
sdl-1.2.14_2,2
setxkbmap-1.2.0
shared-desktop-ontologies-0.6.0
shared-mime-info-0.90
soprano-2.6.0
speex-1.2.r1_3,1
sqlite3-3.7.7.1
strigi-0.7.5
subversion-1.6.17
taglib-1.7
talloc-2.0.5
tiff-4.0.0_2
vcdimager-0.7.24
videoproto-2.3.0
x264-0.115.2000
xauth-1.0.5
xbitmaps-1.1.0
xcb-util-0.3.6_1
xdg-utils-1.0.2_5
xextproto-7.1.1
xf86vidmodeproto-2.3
xineramaproto-1.2
xkbcomp-1.1.0
xmessage-1.0.3
xmlcatmgr-2.2
xmlcharent-0.3_2
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5.1
xprop-1.1.0
xproto-7.0.16
xrdb-1.0.6_1
xset-1.2.1
xsetroot-1.0.3
xvid-1.3.0,1
```
You have to have all these ports installed if you want Ktorrent. That's going to take some time indeed.


----------

